
If Each of Us Planted a Tree, Would It Slow Global Warming? - benogorek
https://www.wired.com/story/plant-a-tree-for-climate-change/
======
benogorek
There's a lot of math for a Wired article. I'm interested in challenges to the
assumptions.

